# Abscess at injection site



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I gave all my doelings their CD/T. They all ended up with big, normal lumps on 'em and now a couple of them actually have a sore in the middle of it. I know, I know, dirty technique  What do I do now? How do I treat them?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Just found a thread on this. Forgot to look this topic up before posting. Sorry mods. DMSO, going to get some now.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Carli, can you post the thread?


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Some replies would still be O.K. I hope. Folks new to goats and this board still need to know what to do if this happens. 

I don't know what to do if this happens. We don't want people afraid to ask because they don't want to be embarrassed because they don't know. My computer hates me. Often when I do a search, strange things come back. Goat related of course but definitely not what I was looking for!
What is "DMSO"?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd like to know the answer to that, too, Samantha. I think it is some kind of ointment, but what exactly it is or how it's used, I have no idea.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

DMSO.... dimethyl sulfoxide. This stuff readily permeates the skin. It's often used as a carrier for things you want to penetrate the skin - like maybe a liniment to soothe sore muscles. It can be used for other things though.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

DMSO is short for Dimethyl Sulfoxide. It comes in gel or liquid form. Can be purchased at feed stores or TSC. It is actually a solvent - always wear gloves when using it.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=1100.msg11196;topicseen#msg11196


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It bugs me that this happened. I used clean needles but did not clean the skin and hair off with alcohol first. You won't catch me skipping that step from now on. 

I'm glad I didn't give this in the armpit- I would have a bunch of limping babies.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> It bugs me that this happened. I used clean needles but did not clean the skin and hair off with alcohol first. You won't catch me skipping that step from now on.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't give this in the armpit- I would have a bunch of limping babies.


Yep, this exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Even doing this though you still get some that abcess and burst. I use alcohol and clean cotton each time, even pour alcohol on the needle before insertion I have found that if I do not make sure the CD-T is under the skin it will abcess, so now I move the needle back and forth to make sure it is under the skin.
Tam


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> Even doing this though you still get some that abcess and burst. I use alcohol and clean cotton each time, even pour alcohol on the needle before insertion I have found that if I do not make sure the CD-T is under the skin it will abcess, so now I move the needle back and forth to make sure it is under the skin.
> Tam


I'm questioning whether or not I was under the skin. Ugh, this stupid learning curve is more like a mountain!


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

> I'm questioning whether or not I was under the skin. Ugh, this stupid learning curve is more like a mountain!


I couldn't agree more! Thank you for posting the thread. You have helped me thwart my evil computer.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm also questioning whether I really got it under the skin. I remember that it seemed really hard to puncture the skin, even though I always use new needles. Hmmm. In any event, for the next one, it went IM. I have to do the little girls tomorrow and I will do all of those IM. They have enough muscle to do it, I think.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, exact same thing here. Some of them were hard to stick the needle through.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The ones that abcess probably should be re done. http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=15396.0


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Laverne. I remember reading that thread so I've done him again, and then I will do him again in another 21 days.


----------

